# Cgc



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations to you both! Poppy would probably manage most of it except staying quietly with someone while I walk away ... I have not yet managed to crack that one!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Thats awesome,Congratulations to you and Vasco.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! What a great holiday gift to have such a "gifted" mini boy! I can't yet rely on Chagall to stay nicely seated when someone comes over to greet me, let alone him. I must work harder!! His jumping skills, however, are positively Olympic level!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats! I am going to attempt this with Jäger in the coming year. But first: intro to agility!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Congrats! Very impressed. I need to work with Penny some more. She still has issues with staying while I walk away. Hopefully, we can fix that!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

A big congratulations to you and Vasco !


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations!! We're struggling with reacting to other dogs so appreciate what an accomplishment you've made! I'm hoping Cosmo earns his sometime in 2011.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

YAY!!! Good for you guys!!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

A big congrats! You'll have so much more fun out and about when Vasco has those skills!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations!! We certainly appreciate what a great achievement that is!! I'm so happy for both of you that all went well!_


----------

